# The Shawnee Challenge / Benefits Pa. NASP Scholarship Fund



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I'll be there, I'll try to bring a group with me.


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*The Shawnee Challenge*



BOWGOD said:


> I'll be there, I'll try to bring a group with me.



Great !!!! Thanks, hope to see you. Make sure you introduce yourself. Should be a good time.:teeth:


----------



## AATargetArcher (May 22, 2008)

The range will be ready in the next week to week and half. Things are starting to shape up for everyone to have a great time. I hope everybody will come out to show support for NASP and to practice for the national.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

AATargetArcher said:


> The range will be ready in the next week to week and half. Things are starting to shape up for everyone to have a great time. I hope everybody will come out to show support for NASP and to practice for the national.



I think my cousin is going to come in from OH to come up with me.


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Novelty Round*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok, many have ask about the details of the novelty shoot. I wanted something a little more involved than the last one I was in elsewhere but not too complicated. Hope I hit on a good combo!! Here goes!!

There will be 6 target butts with 4, 122 cm target centers on them. Just the 10 and 9 ring. 4 Shooters to a butt. There will be multiple 3D animals that you can shoot at from the target line. You'll shoot 4 arrows per end. You can shoot all 4 of your arrows at the target butt targets and play it safe or you can shoot just 1 of the 4 arrows at a 3D animal for higher possible points. Hit outside the vital area or outside the 9 ring and you're OUT !!! Unless you have mulligans which will be determined by your Saturday mornings Field/Hunter round. Mulligans will also be for sale at $5 a piece.

We'll start this at 30 yds. Then move back in 10yd increments until we've eliminated all but 3 shooters. The final yardage will be 70 yds. The amount of shooters will dictate how many ends we shoot at a given yardage. You'll have a score card, and the reason for keeping score is in case too many shooters don't drop out. In this case we'll have a preset time limit and total scores to determine a winner.

The many prizes that are coming in from our sponsors will be awarded based on what yardage you dropped out. The farther the distance until you drop out the better the prize. Obviously there's a limit to the amount of prizes. If we have to we'll have a drawing for prizes but still base it on the yardage you dropped out. 

Also, bare in mind we have some real nice trophys to be awarded on Sunday based on your 2 day aggregate score. Novelty shoot doesn't count toward your 2 day. 

Here's a short list of sponsors so far. I'll update as more get involved.

Alpine Archery
Bows-R-Us Outdoors
Buck Wear Inc.
Kinsey's Outdoors
Paradox Products
Mission Archery

Hope to see you at " The Shawnee Challenge ".


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Motels, camping, etc.*

For those of you traveling from far away that need a place to stay here's some motels that are close by. If you're planning on camping on club grounds I need to know in advance. Space is limited. Also, our liability insurance does not cover the consumption of alcoholic beverages. Sorry !!!

Super 8 Motel
12886 Ferguson Valley Rd.
Rt 322 Bypass
Burnham, Pa. 17009
717 242-8888

Quality Inn & Suites
13015 Ferguson Valley Rd.
Burnham, Pa. 17009
717 248-4961

Both motels are just 3.2 miles from the club at the Rt 322 Bypass Burnham/Yeagertown Exit. The Super 8 has 20 rooms available on the 29th and 16 available on the 30th as of tonight. 

Quality Inn has Tall Tales Pub and Tony's Cottage Inn Restaurant on the premises. They have 74 rooms available on the 29th and 61 available on the 30th. They said it's doubtful they'll sale out. AAA rate is $107. Regular rate expect 10% more.

Also, if you get in Friday night and want great food and a drink check out the following. Has lots of TVs for a sports bar atmosphere. It's just about a mile to mile and half from the above motels. Go toward Burnham. At the 2nd light turn right go about 300 yds. JP's is on the left next to Pizza Hut. The wife and I eat here about once a week. So we know how good it is to safely recommend it.

JP Edwards Grill & Bar 
291 S. Logan Blvd. 
Burnham, Pa. 17009. 
717 248-1150

Thanks in advance!!! Clint


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Prizes*

Just a little teaser!! Some really nice prizes have shown up lately from our sponsors. Also, a brand new bow is going to be one of the prizes in the novelty shoot. Still working on another one. First and second place in the novelty should both be brand new bows. 

We spent all day at the club today grooming the range and glueing up targets. Thanks to all that helped. Our member have really got behind this shoot to help make it a success. It's coming together. Just 2 weeks to go !!!!:thumbs_up

Clint


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Is there anyone from the martinsburg, WV or Altoona, PA area going to this shoot? I just found out I won't have a car that week end, and I don't want to miss out.


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Don't miss out*



BOWGOD said:


> Is there anyone from the martinsburg, WV or Altoona, PA area going to this shoot? I just found out I won't have a car that week end, and I don't want to miss out.


Not that I know of. Sorry !! Stay in touch in case I hear of someone. Thanks!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

To the top for a good cause! BUMP!!


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*1st Place Prize Novelty Shoot*

Hey all !!! Just wanted to let everyone know we have a brand new Mathews bow as a first place prize for our novelty shoot on Saturday night. 2nd place prize will be a new Mission bow. 

I hope many of you are planning on coming. Especially that Hill Billy shoot crowd I experienced last year at my first Hill Billy shoot. That's a hard core bunch that isn't afraid to travel a long ways to a shoot. This shoot is real important and we need your support to make this an annual event. 

We have alot of good food in the works, nice trophys and great prizes for the novelty round. Bring a minimum of 4 guys and shoot for the team trophy. There's only a first place trophy that is really unique. After we see what kind of crowd we get this year maybe next year we'll have team awards in the various divisions. 

We'll go with NFAA rules on both days

Thanks, Clint


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

If anyone down this way wants to go I have a place to stay up in central PA that will put us an hour closer, I just don't have a ride as of yet.


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*4 Days*

Just 4 days until the Shawnee Challenge. Whose coming?? The prizes in the novelty shoot alone are a good reason to come. 2 bows and lots of other great products. And, the food will be awesome too !!!:teeth:


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*See above*

See previous posts for info!! Hope it's enough to draw a crowd. Good cause too. I've included enough info in past posts to try and make it easy for everyone since we are somewhat unknown now but on the grow.:thumbs_up


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Bownut61 said:


> Just 4 days until the Shawnee Challenge. Whose coming?? The prizes in the novelty shoot alone are a good reason to come. 2 bows and lots of other great products. And, the food will be awesome too !!!:teeth:



If Hinky comes I'll be there.


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Hinky*



BOWGOD said:


> If Hinky comes I'll be there.


Pretty sure he'll be there at least on Saturday according to what he said on the other thread. I'm sure you've seen it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> If Hinky comes I'll be there.


I am sure he will be there...:wink:


But by now you probably already know that


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Final List*

Here's the final list of sponsors and a few other notes. Not bad for a first year shoot. 

Alpine Archery
Bows R Us Outdoors
Buck Wear Inc.
Kinsey's Outdoors
Paradox Products
Mathews Inc.
Mission Archery
Rich Cost Coffee

Coffee will be free all weekend thanks to Rich Coast. They've not only provided the coffee but a big coffee maker as well. Just don't depend on me to make the stuff.:vom: I don't drink it. The wifey just gave me a crash course on coffee making to cover for her until she gets there around noon on Saturday. 

I'm taking a vacation day tomorrow to finish getting ready. We're getting pounded by rain right now. Hope it doesn't cause us more work from down trees and limbs. Better now than this weekend. Looks like good weather for the weekend. 

Hope to see ya at Shawnee on Saturday!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

Bump up for the event, less than 24 hours away now!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Bownut61 said:


> Here's the final list of sponsors and a few other notes. Not bad for a first year shoot.
> 
> Alpine Archery
> Bows R Us Outdoors
> ...


Funny thing Clint...........that's about the same time I'll arrive????? :wink:



RedWonder said:


> Bump up for the event, less than 24 hours away now!


If they ain't already coming thay ain't gonna!!!

But get back up there anyways!!!


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Funny thing Clint...........that's about the same time I'll arrive????? :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmmmmmmmm!!! I'll have to check with the wife. Didn't know she was making trips to Maryland in her spare time. LOL!!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Bownut61 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm!!! I'll have to check with the wife. Didn't know she was making trips to Maryland in her spare time. LOL!!!!


Apparently BOWGOD is worn out from the Shawnee Challenge........

Notice the tight clentch on the snuggely pillow, see how peaceful he is as he snores so loud, I've contemplated swerving into oncoming traffic already 3 times!!!!

If only these pic had sound you too could experience the harmonious tunes of the BOWGOD himself!!!!


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

The BOWGOD has been delivered back to his throne. He should be getting the rest a true BOWGOD needs along with his pillow, blankie and teddy bear.

Good time was had by everyone from the Maryland/West Virginia team at the Shawnee Challenge. Really great course, fun time and even some Texas Hold-Em poker.

Congrats to the Hinkelmonster for putting on a shooting display under some adverse physical conditions.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

WOW
I feel like a new person today lol. I never even made it to bed last night I hit the couch and it was over. 12 hours later I feel like I can take on the world lol.

It was a great week end. nice courses, great people, lots of fun. The only thing I would change for next year would be:

I wouldn't let hinky set the damn alarm clock again.

I did get a few rare treats on the week end though.
1. Hinky walking through the drive through at burger king at 1 am.:bartstush:
2. a sweet rendition of the WV squiggle.:dancing:
3. A quick lesson on how to pukeukey: and rally on the animal round:mg:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Okay here's Hinky's Weekend Recap:

The first thing that sticks out is we were actually able to all meet/leave on time....1st time ever that archers were on time!!! Congrats to us!!!

The trip up to PA was full of BS'n and story after story. We arrive at Shawnee and are greated by the One and only BOWNUT!!!! Great facilities all around only to be outdone by tremendous hospitality of the members and helpers there.:thumbs_up: Food was great and I personnaly witnessed more cowtails consumed in one weekend than ever before, we shoulda had Giuness BOWR there!!!

We hit the practice range and flung a few arrows, only to find out later that we were shooting on the closed practice range and that there were probably people right behind us!!!! :zip:

After the 1st half of shooting we head back into the clubhouse to heal our wounds and once again more cowtails bit the dust!!! After finishing our round we headed to the campground to check in while Clint and his crew got dinner ready!!!! Love the smell of deep fried turkey!!!

We arrive at the Locust Campground (after a brief stop for some wine/spirits) and check into my lawnmower shed..........well actually my lawnmower shed doesn't have a front porch or electric but for all other intense purposes it was my lawnmower shed, see pics below.:mg:

Back to the range for the novelty round. Justin did a great job organizing the event and keeping everyone in line, cause trust me there were some hooligans there trying to pull some shinanigans!!!

After the novelty is was time for the raffle. Anything from a Matthews bow(I'd give those away too) to a set of Hinky and SIXX strings, shocker that Justin (he ran the novelty shoot) and his wife both won new strings??????:zip:

Then it's back to the lawnmower shed for some Texas Hold'em and adult beverages:darkbeer:...and:darkbeer:and :darkbeer: and :darkbeer: and :darkbeer:....you get the picture...and Hinky workin' his magic charm gettin us some free firewood!!!!

HINKY WON GAME 1!!!!

What we found out later to be halfway through the night we had to head out and find more :darkbeer:.........this trip sees Hinky standing in line at the Burger King drive through :booty: , tripping up the stairs, trying to go home with the oldest couple in PA, getting thrown out of a bar before ever getting in the bar, actually getting more :darkbeer:.......YEAH ME!!!!!! and then pointing out to the bouncer that WVDoublelung is wearin' pajama bottoms:mg:..................it looked like he was headed to a 7 year old's slumber party!!!!:zip: Young Jedi also realized that when WVDoublelung wants to get his squiggle on, that he's quick like a bunny and stealth like a cat. (a special thanks to BOWGOD for being DD)

Back to the lawnmower shed for more :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:

After Young Jedi and I are eliminated from game 2, we find the nicest person around and hitch a ride to WALLY WORLD (3am style) for more munchies!!!! 

On a sidenote everyone.........it really doesn't matter who you are, where you are or what is wrong with you.....if you are ever feeling down on yourself, please please please, head into Wal-Mart and after only one lap around that store you will feel like you are KING OF THE WORLD!!!!!!

YJ and I return back to the game only to find that BOWGOD has given up the largest chip lead in poker history and was defeated by a drunk!!!! BOWGOD you should be ashamed of yourself!!!!

Well it's 4:38am and time for bed. See pics below for everyone's sleeping arrangements. :sleepy2:

At 7:00am it sounds like a :rockband: made it's way into our cabin and movement occurs. After YJ WV and I made our ways to the showers and a little :brushteeth: we had to get out the :whip2: to get BOWGOW (remember he was the sober one) out of bed!!!! I think he wanted to :set1_punch: HINKY!!!!

Well some how we manage to make it over to Shawnee for the animal portion. It looked like night of the living dead :dead: :dead: :dead: :dead:

We shoot targets 1, 2, and 3 and then Hinky heads into the woods to apparently find his golf ball (ie: ).........

Somehow we managed to fit everything abck into the car and WV and I were priveleged enough to listen to BG and YJ snore for about 2 hours out of the 2 hours trip home. 

Thanks again to BOWNUT and his crew at Shawnee for a great weekend, we'll be there next year!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

The lawnmoer shed!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

YJ hittin' the hey


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

BOWGOD does not look this happy in the morning, I can promise you that!!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Okay you decide:

Is this Baby McGilla Gorilla 

or 

WVDoublelung?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Okay here's Hinky's Weekend Recap:
> 
> The first thing that sticks out is we were actually able to all meet/leave on time....1st time ever that archers were on time!!! Congrats to us!!!
> 
> ...




I forgot all about your B&E attempt lol. Could you imagine the old couple's reaction had they had to endure a drunk Hinky crashing through their front door at 1am lol.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> I forgot all about your B&E attempt lol. Could you imagine the old couple's reaction had they had to endure a drunk Hinky crashing through their front door at 1am lol.


Oh.........they weren't very happy, I can tell you that!!!!


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Thanks*

You guys are too much!!! Thanks for all the kind words. It was great having you all. We'll have more fun next year. We feel the shoot was a success and we'll do it again next year.:thumbs_up


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks again Bownut61. We did have a great time and everyone at your club was fun to be and shoot with.

If you do this again next year I'll try my best to be there. We'll see if we can get some more WV and MD shooters to come out and enjoy the fun - maybe not the Hinky type of fun but your club fun. It takes big shoes to follow in the footsteps of the Hinkelmonster, even then are you going to be several steps behind.

Take care - I am sure we will see you at the Nationals or even the Penn Dutch shoot in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

WVDBLLUNG said:


> Thanks again Bownut61. We did have a great time and everyone at your club was fun to be and shoot with.
> 
> If you do this again next year I'll try my best to be there. We'll see if we can get some more WV and MD shooters to come out and enjoy the fun - maybe not the Hinky type of fun but your club fun. It takes big shoes to follow in the footsteps of the Hinkelmonster, even then are you going to be several steps behind.
> 
> Take care - I am sure we will see you at the Nationals or even the Penn Dutch shoot in a couple of weeks.


Hinky type of FUN is the only type of FUN!!!!!


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

I will agree - it was fun and exciting.


----------

